# Too late for a good run at mma?



## frightywhitey (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm 25, been training bjj a while and seriously considering moving into mma, what's the realistic odds of having a decent run at amateur level and possibly further?

i know it's a vague question with little info, just looking for opinions really! I'm going to start training mma after new year.

Chris


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been asking a similar question, I'm 27, did kick boxing to a high level but been out for years doing bodybuilding. A lot have told me I can easily do a good few semi pro fights maybe even pro depending how fast you progress so I would say you stand a good chance based on what we know


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Just give it a go and see how it goes and how you feel. You both have good bases to start with. Also speak with coaches and get their opinion on whether they think you are ready to compete.


----------



## frightywhitey (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, great advice, it's been a serious consideration for a long time, I'm always thinking 'I'm too old to start now'. At my gym we do muay thai, judo and bjj, so I've got an intermediate idea of what I'm doing, I guess its taking that first step that's the hardest. Shame I found the UFC 3 years ago and not 10, might have been a different story!


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah same with me which i started muay thai earlier but oh well. Just make up for missed time.


----------



## TuNguyen (Dec 14, 2012)

Its never too late to do anything. All you have to do is make sure you have the drive and determination to make up for lost time.

Just train harder, be more passionate and want it more than your opponents.



frightywhitey said:


> I'm 25, been training bjj a while and seriously considering moving into mma, what's the realistic odds of having a decent run at amateur level and possibly further?
> 
> i know it's a vague question with little info, just looking for opinions really! I'm going to start training mma after new year.
> 
> Chris


----------



## gavin the cat neaverson (Nov 18, 2010)

go for it your never to old to learn something new


----------

